# 10 gallon



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

So right now I have a ten gallon with 5 ember tetras, will be getting more once more come in stock. Do you think either a male or female betta would work in with a school of ember and maybe cherry shrimp? Anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

I think so. The betta may eat the RCS though. I would go with a female because they tend to be a bit less agresive.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Ember Tetras are perfect tankmates for Bettas in a 10g. Yeah just bump up the numbers to 8 or so.  A male Betta or female Betta either one is fine.  Also with Red Cherry Shrimp the problem with shrimps is that they usually get eaten by Bettas just put lots of hiding places for the shrimps, moss makes excellent cover for shrimp.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've noticed that my females are far more likely to eat smaller shrimp as they tend to beget a bit bigger and are IME a bit more aggressive about eating, I've had more problems regarding shrimp being eaten with them than my male bettas, I would recommend a large amount of moss to cover the bottom of the tank for the RCS to retreat to and atleast a school of 7-8 ember tetras. They would be a great choice for your tank!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have embers in my sorority and they are great.  The girls don't bother them at all, possibly because they are so small, peaceful and slowmoving. I don't have aggressive girls, though. 
Let me know how you go if you choose a male - I'm hoping to put a male in with the embers and remove the girls later this year.  

As for RCS, Mo has it right. Lots of moss. Subbwassertang is great, if you can get it. Dense plants like lacefern and hornwort are also good.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Well I will be getting four more this week. Unfortunately one of them died bc of the carelessness the lfs tried to catch them I believe. They killed one trying to get it out and they must have hurt the one in my tank. All my water is fine 0 everything. I called them and freaked out on them. So I am done with that store haha. Just to expensive. So I will be going to a new store and picking up java moss, flame moss and maybe some more crypts. I will also be picking up some RCS.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry about your tetralogy but good to know that you'll be getting other plants, and some RCS. I hope all goes well


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

es31710 said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. Well I will be getting four more this week. Unfortunately one of them died bc of the carelessness the lfs tried to catch them I believe. They killed one trying to get it out and they must have hurt the one in my tank. *Thats terrible. My number one rule to catching fish is be gentle. Some petstores...*
> All my water is fine 0 everything. I called them and freaked out on them. So I am done with that store haha. Just to expensive. So I will be going to a new store and picking up java moss, flame moss and maybe some more crypts. I will also be picking up some RCS.


 Congrats on the new fish! Have fun with them!


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well ember tetras plan is a no go for now. Have to return them 2 of 5 dead now...
Going to fish store and getting money back. They are like well it is probably your water and I am like no and so they want to check it. Looks like someone is going to be embarrassed hint hint lfs. I may be getting glowlights instead will those work with a betta. But not from that store I will just get plants with rest of my store credit.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Embers would definitely be better with a betta - like neons, glolights can swim fast and be skittish and nippy, which embers aren't. Not to say they won't work, just that they aren't as good a choice, IMHO.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok does anyone have experience with a 10 gallon community tank with bettas? If so what did you have and what was the outcome.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

-raises hand up-

I have a 10 gallon community tank right now, it's a tad overstocked.  I have eight Rummynose Tetras, one Balloon Molly and my plakat boy. The Rummynose Tetras are a bit big for the tank, they're a tight schooling fish that are quite active, I'm planning to move them to a bigger tank in the coming weeks when I get the tank. My plakat boy is does very good in the community tank, he's a very fast swimmer, due to being a plakat. On the other hand I tried putting my SD boy in first in the community tank, he didn't do very well, kept flaring left to right, so he lives on his own. >:T It really depends on your Betta's temperament, my plakat boy hardly flares, and when he does it's at his own reflection and not at any other fish.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I returned the tetras and got some more plants. Here is what it looks like.







Planning on adding a black background. Once the vals start blooming stems it will hopefully look like a bridge. Hopefully the moss spread out nice to.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely tank! Hope it works out! I'm having a bit of trouble with my swords, but it looks very wonderful. 

Since your tank is empty, we can discuss on what species of fish you can have in the tank. But I never asked, how hard is your water, and what is the pH of it? This will help determine what species of fish we can stock this lovely tank with.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

It is a ph of I would say 7.2-7.4. The water is moderately hard. But not hard nor soft it falls in the middle.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay that helps.  

I wouldn't do Cories first of all, since you're using gravel as the substrate, so that entire group of fish is out of the window. Livebearers are also out of the window since they need generally hard water to thrive. I would say your best bet would be Tetras to be honest, but the Ember Tetras didn't work out so well. Smaller species of Rasboras would work too, along with some Barbs.

You can also set up a sorority tank with just female Bettas, that'd be easier than researching and looking for community fish that fits your water parameters.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ya I am looking at rasboras and tetras


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Lovely tank! Lamchop rasboras or cherry barbs would look good.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I changed the tank around so it looks better when the plants come in. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a very pretty design. It looks good both ways to me.  Live plants are amazing, aren't they? They really transform an aquascape.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> It's a very pretty design. It looks good both ways to me.  Live plants are amazing, aren't they? They really transform an aquascape.


Ya I love live plants here is a better picture.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I picked up 7 neons. I got them from oddball aquatics. They told me they have been in the tank for awhile and no problems. So I jumped on it because they had healthy ones. This morning they have all their color back and they are bright blue and orange. So now the question is can neons be put with bettas. I saw some really nice ones there plus they had like 10 in with other fish in tanks. They only had like 6 jarred ones.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. Neons are compatible with bettas given that the tetras are in an optimal group


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok thanks Mo. I think I will leave them in there for a couple weeks then look at some bettas.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Video let me know what you think. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e82mX6wIP4Q


----------

